# Questions and advice needed (Spectra 3000)



## System6 (Feb 2, 2015)

I am looking at getting a Spectra 3000. I have so many questions and I would really like some advice...I am going to make a list in hopes they can be viewed and answered more completely. 

1. I need to pretreat the shirts. Does anyone here actually do this by hand? What's an affordable machine I can get? I am new and cost is a big issue and concern. 


2. What will ink cost? I know, I know... "It varies". I understand that. I am looking at printing front designs only. Lots of white only. That being said, even with full color do you have an average or idea of what each print runs w/ the cost of pretreat and ink?


3. I read the reviews on here and I love them. Anyone a first time DTG with a Spectra 3000? What are your impressions? 


4. I know that cotton works best, but are there brands you recommend? I am going to be doing mainly darks. (Which is why I like the Spectra 3000)


5. What can I do to better educate myself other than this forum? What are somethings I absolutely need to know?


Finally I just want to say that I plan on operating this as a side business, not my main source of income. I don't think I will make $1,000,000, but I think I can make some good money doing what I am going to do with it. I know these forums are full of people who are trying to get rich quick with no knowledge and no investment. I don't want to be another statistic. I want to do what I do well. I want to be good at what I do. 


That being said, half of the money I am investing is coming from a loan and I do need to make some income. I am really nervous and I just want to make sure that I am making good choices. I know that there is no starting a business without risk, I just want to take educated risks with practical expectations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jones75 (Jul 10, 2009)

1.) I owned a pretreatment machine and found it wouldn't spray wide enough and I would have to touch up the shirts manually with the spray gun, so I sold it and now only use the Wagner control spray double duty available at Home Depot for around $100. While there purchase a good quality Wooster paint brush to flatten the fibers after pretreating.

2.) As you said it does vary depending on size of print, colors etc. but it can be anywhere from 0.30-0.40 cents up to over a dollar. 

3.) I have owned a few different DTG printers and this is the best one in terms of price, print quality and speed. The others were 3 times the price and they don't compare at all. 

4.) Look for ring spun cotton t shirts, they are supposed to print the best, although I am using regular 100% cotton shirts and the prints are amazing as is. 

5.) Having good artwork to start with is a must so if you don't own a graphics program such as Adobe Photoshop or Illustrator I would look into getting one. There are a lot of free options out there as well. Also look into your heat press options the bigger press area the better usually and you may want to consider one that auto-open's.


----------



## System6 (Feb 2, 2015)

These are exactly the answers I need. I am going to work with Vectors or very high DPI in Photoshop. 

Is the pretreat toxic? Does it smell bad? 

Also, can I pretreat a bunch of shirts or does it need to be done really close to when the shirt is printed? 

Finally, does the shadow the pretreatment leave wash off or fade away? Sometimes it looks like a rectangular haze...

Thanks!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

System6 said:


> I am looking at getting a Spectra 3000. I have so many questions and I would really like some advice...I am going to make a list in hopes they can be viewed and answered more completely.
> 
> 1. I need to pretreat the shirts. Does anyone here actually do this by hand? What's an affordable machine I can get? I am new and cost is a big issue and concern.
> 
> ...


Contact Jay from Spectra DTG or Anthony from Spectra DTG West Coast. You'll get all the information you need. Also all Spectra customers go through mandatory training so you will get educated in everything that you need to know about the dtg process.


----------



## System6 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've seen their support and info and it's been great. I really want to talk to customers and people using them daily. 

I'm being presumptive, but they might tell me that I need a pretreatment machine. I would like to own a pretreatment machine, but I would also like to buy one when I have more equity. If I can get by without one for now, that would be great. 

I hear great things about their company and printers. I'm really hoping to get some user insight though. Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

System6 said:


> I am looking at getting a Spectra 3000. I have so many questions and I would really like some advice...I am going to make a list in hopes they can be viewed and answered more completely.
> 
> 1. I need to pretreat the shirts. Does anyone here actually do this by hand? What's an affordable machine I can get? I am new and cost is a big issue and concern.
> 
> ...


If you have any questions pm me your details and I or Jay can go over details with you


----------



## System6 (Feb 2, 2015)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> If you have any questions pm me your details and I or Jay can go over details with you


Will do very soon! Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

System6 said:


> I've seen their support and info and it's been great. I really want to talk to customers and people using them daily.
> 
> I'm being presumptive, but they might tell me that I need a pretreatment machine. I would like to own a pretreatment machine, but I would also like to buy one when I have more equity. If I can get by without one for now, that would be great.
> 
> ...


I'm a first time DTG'er in my rookie season, although I do have a screen print background. 

I'm from NJ where Spectra is located, but before I decided on the Spectra 3000 I went 2 see three other DTG in action before going to Spectra. The white print, speed and the 1-Pass is why I jumped in and so far so good.

I'm looking to hear the price on new Spray Station Pretreater, they do have a message on the bottom of the video: 
ANNOUNCEMENT: Discount for Spectra 3000 & Epson F2000 owners! (proof of purchase required)

youtube on Spray Station:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-GGVi52ktw


----------



## System6 (Feb 2, 2015)

Island Designs said:


> I'm a first time DTG'er in my rookie season, although I do have a screen print background.
> 
> I'm from NJ where Spectra is located, but before I decided on the Spectra 3000 I went 2 see three other DTG in action before going to Spectra. The white print, speed and the 1-Pass is why I jumped in and so far so good.
> 
> ...


I see that as well! I'm intrigued! 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

If you can, go to one if the trade shows like ISS or SGIA to see the machines in operation and talk to people other than the sales people.


----------



## System6 (Feb 2, 2015)

teddy bear said:


> If you can, go to one if the trade shows like ISS or SGIA to see the machines in operation and talk to people other than the sales people.


Unfortunately I cannot. I am trying to transition from a full time job to making this my career. I can't possibly get away, but I wish I could. Those shows look awesome!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

ISS Shows.
Apparel Decorating Trade Show Calendar | Imprinted Sportswear Show 5(?)x per Year.
NBA show also good shows to attend.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## System6 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've gotten a ton of help here and I absolutely am purchasing a Spectra in the next 90 days. Hopefully the next 60 days... I have 2 questions... one was answered but I want to make sure I understand that right and the other has not. 


1. What's the most I would pay for ink on a t-shirt, front design only. I mean if this thing was colorful and used all inks, what would a good estimate be of my cost per print. 

2. Can I pretreat a bunch of shirts at once or do they need to be pretreated right before being printer? Thanks.


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Ink cost can be upwards to $7.00 depending on white underbase and cost if inkdon't know about Spectra.

2. pretreat will last for months


----------



## System6 (Feb 2, 2015)

There's the confusion. The guy who answered me on the previous page says upwards of $1, you say $7. That's quite a margin, even with such a vague question. 

Sent from my LG-ls990 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Rip will tell you exact amount of ink you will use on each design by $sign.
A3 size 13x15. 50% cover. PT(pretreat) will cost $0.30-40. Ink will be very close to this. $1.00 +- is reasonable number on dark shirts. if you buy at lowest priced ink. Often PT cost more than ink.
Cheers! PTs are on me alway.


----------

